# Como conectar el L293B con 2 motores de 12V y un microcontrolador



## ALEJANDRO DIAZ (Jul 3, 2009)

hola estoy desarrollando un robot medidor de distancia y se me dificulta la conexion del microcontrolador  con el l293b
alli estan mis preguntas

el pin 8 es VS a este lo alimento con una bateria de 12V, el negativo de la bateria a donde lo conecto  a los pines 4, 5, 12 y 13 del l293B? 

y el pin  16 VSS lo debo alimentar con los 5 voltios o sea el mismo voltaje del microcontrolador

por ultimo los pines 4, 5, 12 y 13 del L293B  que son tierra los debo conectar con la  misma tierra del microcontrolador o con el negativo de la bateria
gracias por su ayuda


----------



## karl (Jul 3, 2009)

los pines de tierra (los 4 centrales) tienen que estar conectados a ambas tierras, esto hace que los circuitos esten electricamente conectados.

el Pin 8 si va al voltaje de 12 volts, los pines 1 y 9 son de "enable" prenden cada medio puente H, y deben ir al mismo voltaje del micro, el mismo valor que el pin 16.

Eso lo puedes ver en las datasheets de la pieza en cuestion, na'más pon el nombre en Google todopoderoso y busca el link a alldatasheet, de ahi baja el PDF con la misma y fusilate los circuitos propuestos.


----------



## The_stranger (Ago 2, 2009)

Saludos, tengo un problema con el L293b, estoy controlando un motor a pasos uniporlar desde el puerto paralelo, pero el problema que tengo es que cuando alimento el circuito con una misma fuente a 5V todo funciona perfecto, pero cuando quiero alimentar el motor a 12 V, la fuente de 12 empieza a sobrecalentarse y no me explico por que.

A la salidas del l293b pongo diodos como lo indica en la hoja de datos y cuando nada checo los voltajes que entrega con el tester todo perfecto, pero en cuanto conecto el motor es cuando me presenta ese problema.

Como puedo solucionar ese problema, por todo muchas gracias.


----------



## thenot (Ago 2, 2009)

Debe ser un motor bipolar el que usas... para unipolar se usa un uln2803..

Si los motores siempre andan en una misma direccion(adelante y parar unicas instrucciones), mejor usa tips.. y puedes darle pulsos mas chicos y no tendras problemas de recalentamiento del integrado, ya que esa es su gran falencia..

Saludos


----------



## karl (Ago 3, 2009)

recuerda dos cosas, uno, un motor te va a consumir mas corriente entre mas voltaje le des, por que el embobinado es básicamente una resistencia con un valor muy bajo acoplada a una inductancia, (la ultima no es tan critica en un PAP, ya que los embobinados no hacen conmutaciones tan rápidas como en un motor normal), tal vez a 5 volts tu corriente sea controlable, digamos 1/2 ampere, para 10 volts va a ser del doble de acuerdo a la ley de ohm, y a 12 volts va a ser 2.5 veces tu corriente inicial, osea 1.25 amperes aproximadamente, el L293B esta diseñado para manejar mas o menos 600 miliamperes, por lo que en el ejemplo que puse estarias forzando el integrado, lo que hace que se caliente, adicionalmente, si tu fuente esta limitada a un amperaje menor, el voltaje se va a "caer".

Mi sugerencia es que midas el consumo de corriente en los 12 volts, y lo compares con la ficha de la fuente y del integrado, en caso de que sea mayor a lo especificado, cambia los componentes necesarios, tal vez tengas que hacer un puente H discreto, o usar el L298 que es equivalente pero para mayor poder (y en un encapsulado "de peineta")


----------



## geosan (Nov 6, 2009)

hola a todos tengo una pregunta sencilla pero que no se los diodos que tengo que conectar que especificaciones deben cumplir? pueden ser4004 ???


----------

